
Ask HN: Best web E2E testing library? - jakequade
Getting into testing, currently a backend developer. Was thinking Puppeteer as it has so many uses. Heard good things about Cypress. Any suggestions?
======
mister_hn
Check this out [https://specflow.org/getting-
started/](https://specflow.org/getting-started/)

